# what breed is my bunny?



## Charlynn (Oct 2, 2015)

We adopted our first bunny, Lucifer, we took him from a woman who bought him for her kids. The kids moved to their dad's, she left the bunny locked in his cage, alone, in the empty kids room without feeding him anything but lettuce. I have no idea how long he was abused and neglected like this. Lucifer has been with us for two months, he's a very affectionate, sweet little guy. I am trying to identify his breed. I have no idea where she got him or how old he might be. When we first brought him home he was entirely white with the darkest blue eyes I have ever seen. His fur color has been changing, he now has a white undercoat, all white belly, paws and tail puff. The fur on his back, head, ears and top of his tail is black tipped, or you could say frosted. His fur is about 7/8" in length. The guard hairs are liner than the undercoat. He has small ears that stand up, a round compact body. I think he may be a Netherland dwarf mix, he's so small, definitely doesn't weigh more than a pound. His coloring is unusual, the closest I can find is possibly an agouti, except his white and black contrast I haven't found exactly. H is fur is extremely soft and silky to the touch. If you have any idea what breed he might be please let me know.


----------



## RascallyRabbit (Oct 2, 2015)

Defiantly sounds like a nethie but can't be sure without at least a pic, does he have short, pointed ears? 
As for the colour, it wouldn't be agouti as that is patchy brown/grey colour that the wild rabbits have.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 3, 2015)

Some pics would help, my crystal ball is still in the shop.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 3, 2015)

Definitely agree that photos would help especially for breed. 

Color sounds like it could be a really bad smoke pearl but I'm leaning towards maybe an ermine? (aka frosty) ermine are allowed brown or blue gray eyes.


----------



## Charlynn (Oct 16, 2015)

here is a pic


----------



## RascallyRabbit (Oct 17, 2015)

Wouldn't be able to tell you for sure but could definitely be a nethie or nethie mix and the colouring seems to be fawn or something similar.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 17, 2015)

Looks like a Netherland mix and the color in the photo might be Chincilla.


----------



## ladysown (Oct 17, 2015)

blue chinchilla is the colour from what I can tell from the pics.

What breed?
Something mixed. Probably a dwarf mix. Impossible to say definitively.

Just enjoy him and don't worry on a breed label.


----------



## Nethersnow (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks like a nethie to me. Just an oversized what we call a BUB. He's lovely looks like a chin to me


----------

